# sentlock or sentblocker



## papapete

Do any of you guys use this stuff? Do you like it? Do you think its worth the money? 
Just Curious.


----------



## gooseman14

I wash my clothes with scent killer, then spray scent killer before I go out and I haven't had a deer bust me all year.


----------



## Danimal

As much as I'd like to get a set of scent blocking clothes, FOR MY hunting, I can't justify the price now.

I'm sure it would help IF I had to hike a long way to the hunting area.

I dress lightly as I hike in to prevent getting sweaty and after I get into My stand, I put on additional clothes.

As for my clothes....

I wash all of my hunting clothes in a hunting detergent. After drying the clothes, I store (most of) them in 2 gallon zip top bags with fresh earth scented dryer sheets. The only things that I don't store in the bags are my insulated bibs/parka and boots. Those get sprayed with a fall blend scent eliminator.

Using this method, I have had deer walk within 5 yards of me without busting me. I've also had (on various occasions) deer bed down within 35 yards of me during mid-morning. (Last Saturday, I had at least 3 deer bed down 35 yard behind me for about 2 hours).


----------



## papapete

Well, I think I am going to bite the bullet and buy a set. I just hope that they are worth the money.

I was really hoping somebody would chime in and tell me how great they were and how much they love them first. :lol: Just to make me feel a little bit better about doing it.

papapete,


----------



## Fallguy

Papa

If you buy those then you are All Time Caller this winter for coyote hunting! :wink:


----------



## buckseye

I am scentlok from head to toe when I go out... I do everything I can to be part of the surroundings without disturbing anything.... even the smell of the air...

you must be careful not to break branches and other things that will emit odor too. A fresh broken branch is a warning signal to a deer and many other wary creatures.


----------



## stickem14

Scentlok suits CAN'T hurt your cause. I use them and swear by them. I don't think they can block all human odor but enough to help your chances of tagging a big boy. I read once where they compared human odor to a skunk: full out spray means danger compared to smelling a skunk miles away=smells bad but no iminent threat. SO, the deer might smell you but they aren't as alarmed because the scent isn't bad. Did that make sense? Anyway, I would say go for it and from past experience can tell you it works. Don't forget all the other steps other people have mentioned too. Hope this helps.


----------



## bretts

Yeah I agree with Stickem...I own the scentblocker and It's awesome but I honestly don't think you can eliminate all scent. I think he's right when he says its a reduced scent that doesn't scare off the deer.


----------



## Ref

Don't forget to buy the Scentlok storage bag or a tub or what ever you want to store you clothes in. I take my camo off at the truck, put them in a plastic storage bag that lets you take all the air out AND THEN I put them in a Scentlok Storage Bag. That's a double safety precaution to keep my camo scent free between hunting trips.

For what it's worth, both my son and I shot Pope & Young bucks with a bow this season.


----------



## eyes to the skies

dead down wind scent eliminator detergent plastic tub earth scented wafers and scent eliminater spray change in and out of clothes at hunting spot i have a scent lock coat donno how big of a deal it is with all the other precautions but it cant hurt


----------



## deroller

I am new to bow hunting (but not hunting inteself...many many years of waterfowl, upland and rifle big game), but went all out and bought all the goodies I could. I bought mostly scentlock brand pants, shirt, socks, etc. I also use the dead down wind soap/shampoo before I go out and the spray when I get out in the field. I actually had a doe walk directly at me (after she busted me when I was putting up scent whicks) and came within 5 yards of me before I decidede she was close enough) So, scentlock does work for what I can see. I bought the pants at Cabella's in the bargain cave for about $30 and the other stuff isn't that expensive.


----------



## Goose Bandit

would not go hunting without it. my Scent Blocker suit came through for me. very seldom do i get winded anymore, but for it to work properly you have to take all the steps to be scent free. shower gel, shampoo, deodorant, scent free bag for clothing, field spray, getting dressed at the field, not when you leave the house, ect... it helped me bag this buck on the ground!!!!!![siteimg]5308[/siteimg]
You Will Like It If You Try It!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

When i go out i first off take a shower in scent blocker, i use Base Slayers, and a scent blocker coat and pants, and then spray scent killer over that. I use rubber boots, a headcover, and gloves. This really helps. I have had deer downwind of me for as long as an hour, and not get scented. I think they really help. The more layers you can get on of it the better.


----------



## bigpaws

I'm with buckeye..plus don't forget your breath (gumaflogue and boot cream for your boots! :sniper:


----------



## bigpaws

WTG Goose Bandit, a so way sweet trophy! :beer:


----------



## eidolic

i use sentlok and baseslayers. spray down too. i hunted several years around my home and perfected my approach to where i went entire seasons without believing i was busted even once. I moved this year to ND and hunted a 1000 acre farm in a town called mountain. this was on a ridge with thousands of acres of pure hardwoods and 350ft deep river bottoms. i was the only one bowhunting in miles some days, literaly. I did my usual stuff and i was picked up by fawns. 1 1/2 yr olds wouldn't buy it. i had nearly every deer pull a 180 on me when downwind. It took me a while to figure out that wind direction is everything in success around there before i got my buck. my point is that if ur hunting the farmlands or any area with smaller parcels of land with decent pressure. If houses are fairly common, then chances are you could fool a buck with carbon clothes. however, free ranging deer with little human contact and low pressure are much more odor sensitive. most go without hardly smelling anything but plants, dirt, and animals all year. they wont have anything to do with unnatural smells. odor control is still critical where ever you hunt though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

This is a great point. I hunted the fargo herd reduction season. I hunted 60 yards away from a house in the middle of town. I experimented with these deer. the first day i went out with all out scent blocker and did everything right. I shot a doe. The next time it was like 80 degrees, so i went out in the clothes i had been wearing all day. I had deer all around me and they never busted me. This may seem far fetched, but it is completely true. I had people walking around in there yards, and dogs barking the whole time i was in stand. I think these deer have grown up around people so scent isn't a factor. I have also found this to be true when i hunt really close to a farm. They just get used to scent in certain areas.


----------



## Tator

makes sense.

the main thing in scent control is to USE IT. I think personally the main reason to try do the best you can, is not to elminate your scent, but minimize it, you can't really elimante ALL human odor, but if a deer comes across your trail and you left very minimal scent, it may think it's an old scent, and pay no attention to it. that's about all a guy can do!!

Tator


----------



## USSapper

points well taken guys


----------



## wiskodie1

sorry but i bow hunted for years in the ND farmlands and just cant say i believe in the scentblocker stuff, not because i have tried it, i havent!!! its because of all the close in deer i have had over the years, bucks, doe fawns, lots and lots of them. the only thing i did was play the wind and i have seen at least a 100 deer walk inside 15 yards of me, many much closer then that. but the best ever was when me and my buddy where on the ground sitting 20 feet apart in a windrow of trees in late winter,next to a corn field when a doe walked right between us, she wasnt 5 feet from me i could have pounced on her if i had wanted too. she didnt spook untill she had past us and came across the trail i had walked in on, she stood there at the trail for about 2 minutes, which was only 10 feet from us, then bolted, when she did, she ran right back between us. worst part was that we were so intent on watching her that we didnt see the 2 huge!!!! monster bucks come in on us, they left with her. LOL oh well thats hunting  just one example of many that will keep me from paying the sort of money it takes to own scentblocker gear. ill spend my money on gortex, rather be warm and dry any day of the week.
in all im sure the stuff works to some extent, for me its just a cost vs. gain in advantage that stops me from buying it.


----------



## Tator

agree with everything. couple buddies who have scentblocker, said it was a waste of $$$$$


----------



## USSapper

Tator said:


> agree with everything. couple buddies who have scentblocker, said it was a waste of $$$$$


Itll only work if you take and use all the steps associated with the gear


----------



## Tator

true. but I went out last weekend, washed all my clothes in scent detergent and put them in scent bag, washed everything. Got there, put all my stuff on, sprayed up. and went out. Got winded. I figured the hell with it, wore all my stuff the rest of teh day in my pickup, house, all over town. went out that evening, didn't put a bit of spray or cover up on or nothing!!! the buck I shot was down wind of me, and had no idea I was there!!! not a clue what the deal was, but I'll never pay that kind of money for scentblocker!!!
Tator


----------



## USSapper

I guess u can take all the steps and it still doesnt work. I guess the stuff is just another tool to help-like everybody else said, its the cost to effectiveness ratio (whether the benefits are worth the cost)

Tator, you have pictures of that buck yet?


----------



## Tator

I left my digital camera at home that last weekend, so the pics are on a friend of mine's camera. I'll try get them soon, gotta get them in the christmas letter!! my huge 113" monster, haha. as soon as I get the pics, I'll have em on that day.


----------



## dominantpredator

i use a sentlock suit and i use all the steps i kill deer and can see some benefits but lets face it the term forget the wind and just hunt is foolish. there is no alternative to smart sent concious hunting.thats what separates the marginal hunters from the trully succesfull deer hunter who bags the big bucks.


----------



## bretts

I honestly think the thing that really sells scentlock or scentblocker is that when a guy doesn't have the stuff he might not be as "careful" with his camoflauge...but when he buys the camo that "controls scent" he is really careful with it and takes more precautions when handling it and washing it. Im not saying that it doesn't work, cuz i do have the scentblocker, but when I had my plain jane camo I took the same precautions as I do with my scentblocker and fooled noises..I dunno just a thought, a lot of times it just makes a guy be more careful IMO


----------



## papapete

Well I ended up saving my cash. Instead I just took more care of my normal camo. I bought a sent bag, and only wore my clothes while I was hunting. I also used some sent killer before a lot of my hunts. I can honestly say that I did'nt have a deer bust me the rest of the year. I had a few get down wind of me and do a little more sniffing and investigating. All of them went on their merry way afterwards. It made me a firm beliver in taking care of what you got. Thanks for the good conversation guys.


----------



## Jungda99

DON'T WASTE THE MONEY!!!

I watched a special they had on the news a while back which pretty much said Scentlock/block is worthless. They did numnerous test with dogs and deer and they found them everytime. If the deer want to smell you they will smell you if they don't they don't. It is as simple as that. Somedays they care and somdays they don't care. I have shot deer minutes after smoking a cig or chewing. I have freinds who wear the same carharts hunting that they use to work on tractors with oil and grease on them and they shoot dear evey year.


----------



## Fallguy

My uncle does that very thing. Wears the same coveralls in the pig barn, the butcher shop, tractor, and wears them hunting. He shoots big deer every year. He has many racks in his basement that would make most everyone on here envious. But who knows what animals think?


----------



## bowtech hunter

i uses scentblocker sprays, washes, deoderants and clothing i love it


----------



## barebackjack

Does it help? Probably. Does it help to the tune of being worth $200+? NOPE!

1. I dont use ANY scented products during season. No scented deodorant, shampoo, or soap. Only unscented products.

2. I shower (if possible) before dressing. The only thing that gets put on in the house are long johns, undies, socks, and a t-shirt. (I sometimes get lax on this later in the season, its no fun dressing outside when its ten degrees).

3. Hunting clothes are kept in those large ziploc storage bags, the 10 gallon ones.

4. I VERY LIBERALLY use my homemade scent killer spray, about 3 gallons a fall. (Not just on the outside layer, on ALL layers).

5. I wear rubber boots all year, uninsulated early, 1000 grams middle, bunny boots when feet get cold in the others. Boots NEVER see the inside of the house.

6. I keep the pickup cab as "scent neutral" as possible, no pinetree hangin from the mirror for this guy.

7. I dont handle gear or anything in my hunting area with bare hands.

8. I clip a fresh earth wafer (early season, doe estrus late season) on my hat when hunting.

9. Dont let the ladyfriend near me with the perfume/lotion and all that other smelly sh*t on my way out the door.

And most importantly......

10. I play the wind, ALL THE TIME, EVERY TIME!

Is it alot of work, yes, is it alot to remember, not when you get a system down and stick to it.
Haven't been winded in several years.


----------



## Hamm

barebackjack said:


> 4. I VERY LIBERALLY use my homemade scent killer spray, about 3 gallons a fall. (Not just on the outside layer, on ALL layers).


Care to share your secret recipe? dd:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

USSapper said:


> Tator said:
> 
> 
> 
> agree with everything. couple buddies who have scentblocker, said it was a waste of $$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> Itll only work if you take and use all the steps associated with the gear
Click to expand...

There is a lot of good info for you here, but it all come down to what you want and what kind of money you want to spend. I use Scent Blocker from head to toe as well. I take the showers and keep my clothing in scent lock containers and only wear my hunting clothing when I am hunting including my boots.

I do believe it helps and I take my bow hunting very serious so I want to have whatever edge if any over that buck of a life time.

I say spend the money if your really serious about your bow hunting but that is your call.

By the way if you wait until the end of the year you can usually find the clothing on clearance and save lots of $$$$

Have fun and be safe...
:beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt

I got the rainblocker pants from scentlock and love them just because of the warmth and that they are actually comfortable... as for the tops... I havent gotten that far yet but from trying on different stuff in the store I dont care if its scentlock or not I look for comfort..... if it doesnt feel right its tough to sit very long.... good luck


----------



## MOB

I don't fall for all the scant blocker sales ploys. Just use your common sense and be clean and as scent free as possible. If the prey is downwind they are going to smell you! I think most of your downwind scent is probably from your own "pie hole", which high dolllar clothing is going to have zero efferct. Every living thing has to breathe and exhale, do you chew when you hunt? I do...
MOB


----------



## patrick grumley

All these products are made to suppress scent, they can not totally eliminate your sent. I use both scent loc and scent blocker and they work very well for me but I always shower before I go hunting ever time! I will not bow hunt my stands if I can't shower first. If you think you're totally scent free have coyote get downwind of you, you can fool a deer but you'll never fool a coyote.


----------



## barebackjack

Well, I also think a vast majority of our "scent" comes from us breathing. So, if your breathing, your stinking.

Look at bird dogs. Ive seen pointing dogs button live roosters at several hundred yards under good conditions. But most often than not, they gotta be real close to a dead bird.

But, I think the suits do help. But for me, the help just isnt worth the price tag.


----------



## deerslayer80

Like posted above, you can save a lot of money when you buy your gear in the off season. If you ask any retailer, they make most of their money off of clothing. So sure it's expensive and some people don't think it's worth the price, but if it gives you any advantage is it worth it? Without a doubt it is.

Also mentioned above was the fact that you emit a lot of odor out of your mouth. That's true, along with the fact that you lose around 80% of your body heat out of your head. If you think about it, heat helps carry your sent through the air so you must wear proper head gear to aid in being successful as well. A lot of people don't think about simple little details like this.

You'll never be totally scent free. I truly believe if you buy the equipment and take your time to use it correctly, you will gain some advantage. If wearing the clothing helps get that buck in from out of range; then it did its job.

There are many things to consider when you want to be a better hunter. Think of the geo-thermals, humidity, barometer, moon phase, weather/precipitation forecast, scent control: sprays; shampoos; clothing; cover scents; clothing wash; Etc., not over hunting stand locations, playing the wind, using decoys, scouting (in and out of season), and there's many other factors. Point being, if you get any type of confidence out of anything you do it's worth it. That confidence makes you think smarter and makes it more enjoyable in the long run. I promise if you take out half of what is mentioned above seriously you will become a very successful hunter.

Listen to the posts above and test their theories and use what works best for you and your situation.

Just remember it's not the killing that makes hunting enjoyable, it's the experiences you have while you're out there.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

deerslayer80 said:


> Like posted above, you can save a lot of money when you buy your gear in the off season. If you ask any retailer, they make most of their money off of clothing. So sure it's expensive and some people don't think it's worth the price, but if it gives you any advantage is it worth it? Without a doubt it is.
> 
> Also mentioned above was the fact that you emit a lot of odor out of your mouth. That's true, along with the fact that you lose around 80% of your body heat out of your head. If you think about it, heat helps carry your sent through the air so you must wear proper head gear to aid in being successful as well. A lot of people don't think about simple little details like this.
> 
> You'll never be totally scent free. I truly believe if you buy the equipment and take your time to use it correctly, you will gain some advantage. If wearing the clothing helps get that buck in from out of range; then it did its job.
> 
> There are many things to consider when you want to be a better hunter. Think of the geo-thermals, humidity, barometer, moon phase, weather/precipitation forecast, scent control: sprays; shampoos; clothing; cover scents; clothing wash; Etc., not over hunting stand locations, playing the wind, using decoys, scouting (in and out of season), and there's many other factors. Point being, if you get any type of confidence out of anything you do it's worth it. That confidence makes you think smarter and makes it more enjoyable in the long run. I promise if you take out half of what is mentioned above seriously you will become a very successful hunter.
> 
> Listen to the posts above and test their theories and use what works best for you and your situation.
> 
> Just remember it's not the killing that makes hunting enjoyable, it's the experiences you have while you're out there.


Couldn't have said it better...


----------



## nickrich84

well said deerslayer!


----------

